# Shopfitting/Carpentry employment advice please



## john j (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new to the Canada forum but am on the Spain forum regularly. I'm a Shopfitting site manager, 20 years in the trade and know the job like my right hand. A Canadian friend recently said to me this sort of work is in demand there. Would this be true? 
I am British and moved to Madrid 7 years ago and have settled well but the work situation is bad and dos'nt look like improving any time soon.
Could anybody give me some advice?
Thanks in advance.

John J


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

john j said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the Canada forum but am on the Spain forum regularly. I'm a Shopfitting site manager, 20 years in the trade and know the job like my right hand. A Canadian friend recently said to me this sort of work is in demand there. Would this be true?
> I am British and moved to Madrid 7 years ago and have settled well but the work situation is bad and dos'nt look like improving any time soon.
> Could anybody give me some advice?
> ...


Construction is slowing down a bit here like everywhere else,but still has a verry good potential.It all depends where you want to settle.
Im not shure what you mean by shopfitting site manager.


----------



## john j (Jan 20, 2009)

nonation said:


> Construction is slowing down a bit here like everywhere else,but still has a verry good potential.It all depends where you want to settle.
> Im not shure what you mean by shopfitting site manager.


Thanks for the reply. A shopfitting Site Manager is a retail/commercial site manager, shops, bars, restaurents etc. I'm not sure how the construction industry is there, in England we have joiners, carpenters and shopfitters, all 3 are more or less the same but specialize.

I'm not quite sure where to go but British Columbia appeals, any advice anyone....please?


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

So you are a construction site foreman?If this is right ,then it is a higher position...Harder to get than a simple construction trades job.But on the other hand,every sector of the construction industry is in demand beacause of the lack of new workers.(nobody wants to do manual work anymore)
Whit 20 years experience you should be able to find a job whitout too much trouble(whit the right paper work,visas,etc)But dont take my word for it and do your homework carefully.
Remember one thing,construction is like the mafia if you are not a friend of a friend of a friend it is harder to get in.Maybe your canadian friend could help you.
I was in bc last year and there was plenty of construction going on,plus olympics installations.
I live in Quebec and thing are still pretty good here,but where starting to feel the effects of ressecion.I would wait a little before making the move,and see how are things going in the next couples of months.Another thing,get some info on equivalences,see if your qualifiquations are reconized here...lots of people come in canada whit higher education in many sectors above canadian standarts but still have to do somekind of formation or test...
Here in Quebec whe have many trades in the construction industry whit many rules...For example,im a drywall man,so whit this i can work whit drywall,metal studs,suspendend ceilings,but i cannot touch wood or anything else...leagally.if there is a wooden 2x4 stud in my way i legally cant touch it.in theorie my boss would have to call a carpenter to take it out.If i get caught toutching wood i would get a good fine.


----------



## john j (Jan 20, 2009)

nonation said:


> So you are a construction site foreman?If this is right ,then it is a higher position...Harder to get than a simple construction trades job.But on the other hand,every sector of the construction industry is in demand beacause of the lack of new workers.(nobody wants to do manual work anymore)
> Whit 20 years experience you should be able to find a job whitout too much trouble(whit the right paper work,visas,etc)But dont take my word for it and do your homework carefully.
> Remember one thing,construction is like the mafia if you are not a friend of a friend of a friend it is harder to get in.Maybe your canadian friend could help you.
> I was in bc last year and there was plenty of construction going on,plus olympics installations.
> ...




So grateful for the advice, thanks! 
I think the Canadian why sounds so much better. I'm a 'Shopfitter' but my qualies are Carpenter and Joiner but the shopfitters job is to also work with drywall!
We would enter an empty unit an set out for the walls etc and construct the shell with metal stud and plasterboard then fit door frames, doors,locks, arcs, timber floor etc if nesesary and sometimes the shopfront frame and display and the perimeter shopfittings until the shop opens.
Things over here are bad, they have said on the news that by the end of the year 15 per cent of the British high street will have closed!! But i now live in Madrid, Spain and the construction industry is dependent on tourism!! No tourists no work, construction here has fallen of a cliff.... thinking maybe to try Canada on a work visa and maybe after 6 months the wife and kids could follow.
Do you know of any useful websites for jobs?
Thanks in advance, John j


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

I never used newspaper or anykind of adds to find a job in construction.You just show up at the construction site and sell your stuff....But im a simlpe worker,you would be seeking a higher position and those are harder to get. You should then try to search the internet for jobs in BC,or try and get a contact there(which im shure wont be easy from across the world...)
But have you considered comming here to work as a regular carpenter for a while until you find the job you want.The salary for a "compagnon"carpenter isnt bad.33.65/h cnd$ - 50.47/h overtime.


----------

